# What can you get for 20 bucks and a case of beer?



## Boz Mon (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey everybody!  I need some help here.  I got all of this stuff for 20 bucks and a case of beer.  I dont think the cameras are not worth much, but some of this stuff is pretty cool.  Maybe someone could give me an idea of if I should sell, keep, or throw away any of this stuff.


----------



## MK3Brent (Apr 4, 2013)

Where do I send the $20, and what brand of beer do you want?


----------



## Boz Mon (Apr 5, 2013)

Haha. I'm pretty sure one of those cameras is worth at least 20 bucks, and I don't even like beer.


----------



## timor (Apr 5, 2013)

Patrick I think you just paid for this stuff what it is worth. It has only display value, both Polaroids are big enough to make conversation piece. Especially that it seems you have flash units and light meters for both of them and I believe one set of filters for them. (If you would have original carry-in cases for them, that would be more of a collector items.) They go in Toronto for about $20. Keep the flash bulbs as collectors of Brownies are looking for them.


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 5, 2013)

Drunk and a taxi home.


----------



## Boz Mon (Apr 5, 2013)

I actually have the cases for them too I just didn't take pics of those


----------



## timor (Apr 5, 2013)

Boz Mon said:


> I actually have the cases for them too I just didn't take pics of those


If the cases are in v. good condition you may have something of more value as I see, that you have at least on owners manual. Finding buyer maybe not that easy for complete sets but try ebay, craigslist (not only your local) look for camera shows, exchanges etc. You should get more for such a set, than $20.


----------



## Boz Mon (Apr 5, 2013)

I figured there would be more value in the light meters, batteries, bulbs and other cool accessories. I even have an old add with prices on it


----------



## HughGuessWho (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a box full of light meters like that and can't give them away. However, I know there is a group of people that convert some models of Polaroids to use film. Those cameras were selling for around $75 if in good condition. It may be worth researching that.


----------



## ktan7 (May 19, 2013)

That's a pretty cool polaroid camera, man.


----------

